# Huntsman Spider vs Frog!



## orionmystery (Jan 12, 2014)

A Heteropoda sp. huntsman spider with frog prey (Vermiculate Bush Frog - Philautus vermiculatus). Night herping, montane forest of Banjaran Bintang, Perak, Malaysia. 





Heteropoda sp. huntsman with frog prey IMG_5137 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Heteropoda sp. huntsman with frog prey IMG_5189 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Heteropoda sp. huntsman with frog prey IMG_5284 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Heteropoda sp. huntsman with frog prey IMG_5286 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More tropical spiders: Tropical spiders | Up Close with Nature


----------



## EOV (Jan 12, 2014)

Isn't nature amazing? Where did you capture these shots, was it close to home? Wonderful photographs.


----------



## weepete (Jan 12, 2014)

As always mate, really cool macro shots!


----------



## mishele (Jan 12, 2014)

So, who won?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 12, 2014)

mishele said:


> So, who won?



It's not like the Rocky movies...

AS always, top-notch macro work!


----------



## AlanKlein (Jan 12, 2014)

Whenever I see shots like this, I try to imagine a spider scaled to our size.  And hungry.  

Nice capture.


----------



## lambertpix (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow - really nice work there.  Really fantastic focus & lighting.


----------



## steveraw (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow!! Nice wild capture.
Its really nice angle, the spiders colors are also come out vibrantly.








*A camera freak, eager to learn more about the latest cameras*


----------



## tirediron (Jan 12, 2014)

WOW!  Friggin' outstanding!


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jan 12, 2014)

Poor Kermit, I wonder if Miss Piggy knows.

John.


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 12, 2014)

Very nicely done, awesome.:hail::hail:


----------

